# Huge Log File!!!



## dmb2000uk (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive had ATI tool on for a long time now probably over 2 months, and had the 'write temps to log file' activated. Now this sempt like a good idea when i first selected it, but it would seem that ATI tool has been logging the temperature every second the computer has been on for over 2 months!

So my log file was like 120MB big!!!! Thats a 120MB notepad file!!!! Considering that each character is 1 byte big, thats a lotta characters.  

Has anyone else had this option enabled and forgot about it too? I would like to hear about other peoples log file sizes if they have! Maybe there needs to be some sort of warning about using this for extended periods of time? lol. Its a good job im not short on HDD space  

Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2005)

i think their is an option that alows u to limit to a certain size


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 7, 2005)

I never have the chance for my log to get that big, beacuse of formating with new hardware and because mine has a limit on it. But thats friggen huge.  

-Dan


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

It would be hilarious if someone got a log file over a GB !


----------

